# Kuk Sool Won/Self Defense



## mcleod13

This question is for anyone that can answer. I would really like to hear from some KSW practioners.

I am currently studying TKD and a friend of mine is a 3rd dan in KSW. I have read (on a hostile site) some pretty harsh comments about KSW. I keep reading that KSW is NOT good for self defense. Granted, these comments seem to be coming from those who are only interested in MMA, which I am not. I have no desire. I would really like to learn it for SD purposes.

Is KSW useful for SD?


----------



## arnisador

The techniques are basically those of Hapkido mixed with some Taekwondo, meaning it's at heart jujutsu plus karate, so they basics are solid. It depends on how it's trained!


----------



## Dusty

Most definately good for self defense. The techniques learned are from wrist grabs, clothing grabs, etc. teaching you principles which at the advanced levels can be applied from any type of technique. kuk sool is an excellent form of self defense. and it does cover some ground work too, Jahp ki, which some of the instructors still have in their curriculum. Jahp ki was taken from ssirium (spelling?) which is korean wrestling.
Dusty, kj


----------



## mcleod13

Dusty said:


> Most definately good for self defense. The techniques learned are from wrist grabs, clothing grabs, etc. teaching you principles which at the advanced levels can be applied from any type of technique. kuk sool is an excellent form of self defense. and it does cover some ground work too, Jahp ki, which some of the instructors still have in their curriculum. Jahp ki was taken from ssirium (spelling?) which is korean wrestling.
> Dusty, kj


 
This makes me feel a little better. I did a search for KSW and came across bullshido and they were making it seem useless. Since I want to be a prosecutor I want to learn how to defend myself and family. I did a search and couldn't find any stories of people actually needing to use KSW in any situation.


----------



## elder999

mcleod13 said:


> since i want to be a prosecutor i want to....


*....get a gun.*


----------



## mcleod13

elder999 said:


> *....get a gun.*


 
Unfortunately I can't carry a gun everywhere.


----------



## elder999

mcleod13 said:


> Unfortunately I can't carry a gun everywhere.


 
As a prosecutor, you probably pretty much could.....


----------



## mcleod13

elder999 said:


> As a prosecutor, you probably pretty much could.....


 
Unfortunately, in IL we can't. Atleast not where I am externing at now. They are not allowed. Hopefully, it will change, but for now, we can't. Besides, TKD and KSW is alot more fun to learn.


----------



## tiger2000

although ksw has all the tools to defend yourself in my expereience only a few instructors are able to translate this to correct training most schools give a free lesson have a go see what you think


----------



## mcleod13

tiger2000 said:


> although ksw has all the tools to defend yourself in my expereience only a few instructors are able to translate this to correct training most schools give a free lesson have a go see what you think


 
Actually, one of the guys I go to law school with also goes to TKD with me. he is also a 3rd dan in KSW. He has offered to teach me free and work out a couple days a week. I am extremely strapped for time and don't want to waste it.

I believe he would be a great teacher, but don't know for sure.


----------



## jks9199

mcleod13 said:


> This makes me feel a little better. I did a search for KSW and came across (a hostile site) and they were making it seem useless. Since I want to be a prosecutor I want to learn how to defend myself and family. I did a search and couldn't find any stories of people actually needing to use KSW in any situation.


That other site (which usually doesn't pass the filter here for a reason) takes issue with almost any style out there.  They fancy themselves as "fraud busters", but there's a significant streak of meanness and pettyness over a lot of their issues.  (They are dead on in other cases...)  I wouldn't use them as a primary basis in deciding what to study.

Looks like you've got a great opportunity to learn about it for yourself; give it a shot.  If you look around here, you'll quickly realize that the overwhelming consensus here on MT is that ANY style may be good for self-defense -- if trained with that focus in mind and in the right way.


----------



## arnisador

mcleod13 said:


> Actually, one of the guys I go to law school with also goes to TKD with me. he is also a 3rd dan in KSW. He has offered to teach me free and work out a couple days a week. I am extremely strapped for time and don't want to waste it.



Sounds like a good deal for you, then!


----------



## Traditionalist

arnisador said:


> The techniques are basically those of Hapkido mixed with some Taekwondo, meaning it's at heart jujutsu plus karate, so they basics are solid. It depends on how it's trained!


 
Hapkido, taekwondo, jujitsu, and karate are all seperate martial arts. I don't get your meaning. Taekwondo has nothing to do with karate and hapkido has nothing to do with jujitsu.


----------



## ArmorOfGod

For some reason, the strictly mma sites tend to attract punks, thugs, and wannabees.  They bash everything that is not mma.
KSW is a good, solid style.  Just tune them out and train hard.

AoG


----------



## Dusty

Traditionalist said:


> Hapkido, taekwondo, jujitsu, and karate are all seperate martial arts. I don't get your meaning. Taekwondo has nothing to do with karate and hapkido has nothing to do with jujitsu.


 
Sir, i have to disagree. wholeheartedly. Taekwon do has everything to do with karate. Its original routes are based in shotokan karate, and Hapkido's routes are based on daito ryu aiki jujitsu. However i dont want to hijack the origin of the thread. Kuk sool won is a great form of self defense.


----------



## arnisador

Dusty said:


> Taekwon do has everything to do with karate. Its original routes are based in shotokan karate, and Hapkido's routes are based on daito ryu aiki jujitsu.



Yup. But that's historical and only partially relevant to the question at hand. It's solid material but must be trained well.


----------



## tiger2000

very few korean arts dont have some sort of discrepancy in thier history but dont let any of that detract from some of the most effective self defence arts around today it has been said before because it is true train hard focus on your goals and you will get what you want


----------



## Sabunimfrank64

mcleod13 said:


> Actually, one of the guys I go to law school with also goes to TKD with me. he is also a 3rd dan in KSW. He has offered to teach me free and work out a couple days a week. I am extremely strapped for time and don't want to waste it.
> 
> I believe he would be a great teacher, but don't know for sure.


Where in Illinois are you I know most the ksw instructors there


----------



## Tony Dismukes

Sabunimfrank64 said:


> Where in Illinois are you I know most the ksw instructors there


FYI - This thread is about 10 years old and Mcleod13 hasn't visited the site in over 5 years, so he probably isn't going to answer.


----------

